
Mysterious Data Persistence in Firefox - fapjacks
https://superuser.com/questions/1250944/how-can-this-website-reidentify-me-even-after-deleting-all-of-my-browsers-histo
======
msh
Seems to me like a major privacy/security issue!

~~~
Dylan16807
It's a function that wasn't as visible as it should be, but they've already
fixed that and they're improving the control in other ways.

I'd say very minor.

~~~
msh
Its not apparent from the answers that it is fixed.

I also would not say very minor, as it breaks how a user normally clears his
tracks in a browser.

